# Eheim Flow (2215 & 2217 Tested) - Terrible So Far!



## jerry1

I had all of this in another thread but it was sort of buried and I thought it might be good to create my own. I’ve read some others that have similar issues w/ Eheim filters and I’m wondering how many actually measure their flow rate. It’s important when you consider that most are looking for some amount of minimum flow through your filter. I knew published flow numbers would be overrated, but what I am finding is crazy. 

My history to date:

My 3 month old *2215* has 57.6 gph of flow! (164 gph advertised) That is horrible and is with an almost stock setup. The media was cleaned less than a month prior. I say “almost stock” because I was using a clean sponge pre-filter and 2 layers of Marineland bonded filter pad instead of Eheim’s white pad. Tank lip is 4’ off of the floor and the filter sits under the tank. Hoses have no kinks, etc… Throughout all this testing I will detail below, I checked all hoses, quick release valves and removed/cleaned the impeller too. 


Test method: I used a 2 gallon bucket, left the spray bar on because that will affect flow and held the bucket at the same height as the top of tank. My initial test took 2min 5sec to fill 2 gallons. That calculates to the 57.6 gph I mentioned earlier.

Then Installed my RG style DIY reactor:

Initial test (describe above and before installing Reactor) - 57.6 gph
With Reactor and same setup - 64.3 gph 
(Yes, HIGHER flow BUT the filter output tube was replaced with 1/2" ID, which is slightly bigger than Eheim's stock metric tubing. Increased flow must be due to tubing but the important thing is that the reactor obviously does not restrict flow. I didn't think it would.)
Removed Pre-filter - 65.16 gph (slight increase in flow)
Flushed canister into sink and refilled (didn't disassemble) - 65.45 gph (within testing tolerance so no change)
Removed 1 of 2 layers of Marineland bonded filter pad - 67.29 gph (slight increase in flow)
Remove 2 of 2 layers of Marineland bonded filter pad - 67.29 gph (same)

So with MECH media, blue sponge and bio ball media (whatever they are called) only, I am only getting a maximum of 67.29 gph at the height of the top of my tank while using the spray bar. Crappy to say the least. 

Next day, I removed and cleaned all media even though I knew it was not dirty. I tested the following starting with the same filter system setup I had for my last test above:

Put bucket onto the floor and simply siphoned water from the tank w/o the pump running – 52.17 gph
Same setup but turned on the filter – 83.72 gph (about +30 gph is all the pump contributed)
Same setup but spray bar removed – 91.74 gph
Same setup but raised bucket 4’ again to tank level – 69.9 gph
Same setup but added spray bar again – 67.92 gph (same setup that I got 67.29 gph the day before) (Also interesting that at this height, the spray bar did not have as much affect on flow as it did at floor level)

Eheim sent me a replacement 2215 that I am picking up today. More on upcoming tests below.

Tested my brand new *2217* (Another filter...not a typo) the day after I installed it:
All stock as recommended by Eheim. All media was rinsed thoroughly prior to install. 

Results were Horrible compared to the 264 gph they spec. I measured:

134.5 gph
Mech media, Blue sponge, Bio balls, White pad (no carbon pad)
Bucket at 4' height (same as tank lip)
Spray bar in line
RG style reactor in line (did not affect flow in my initial 2215 test above)
Full length of intake tube that came with filter (until I know what I want I want to do)
The input hose bends and turns down into the bucket (like it would to bend into the tank anyway)
No kinks or pinched hose, etc…

Filled 2 gallon bucket in 53.5 seconds
53.5/2= 26.75 seconds/gal
3600 seconds/hr
3600/26.75=134.5 gph
Please tell me I'm calculating wrong!



This weekend, I will have (2) 2215’s and (1) 2217 so I plan on running more tests. For those I will:

Have a larger tub for my intake supply and a 2 gallon bucket for my outlet dump. Filter will sit in between at the same level. There will be short hoses on intake and outlet and there will be no spray bar… just a short hose in and a short hose out. I will remove all media. This will minimize head pressure. Eheim spec is at zero head pressure, which basically means no hoses attached and the motor assembly is not even installed on their canister. It would just be lowered into a body of water and turned on. This is per Ernesto at Eheim’s customer support.

However, his numbers showing a filter with media, spray bar, etc… installed and a tank height of 4’ only drop 20-50 gph off of their published max flow specs. Both of my tests above were MUCH worse than that. With this new test setup I’m going to try, I should get close to the rated flow for each…unless their numbers are BS. Depending on time, I might then try more tests w/ media added …then w/ spray bar added, etc… to see what chokes the system the most. 

The last piece of my Co2 system is supposed to arrive tonight so I have a lot to do the next few days!


----------



## deeda

It's nice to see someone taking the time to do actual flow measurements of specific model filters but there is a lot of misconceptions regarding flow ratings of canister filters. 

Manufacturers rate the flow of the filter without media and with zero head. This is the number that is usually written on the box or in the specs. No one usually operates there canister filter this way, as it wouldn't make sense.

I can't give you the specific flow rate for the Eheim 2215 with media , as I don't have that spec.

The Eheim 2217 has a pump output of 264 GPH at Zero head. When filled with Eheim's recommended media (brand new), equal length input & output hoses, minimum & maximum canister installation height requirements and no additional equipment inline, the filter is rated at 112 GPH.

So for your experiment with the 2217 and getting 134 GPH, I would suggest the filter is performing as per Eheims' expectations.

I, too, used to get all caught up in the 'numbers' game. It really all comes down to what is sufficient for the stocking levels of your tank. Experimenting is also fun to try and gives you knowledge you didn't have before. It's what we do with that information that furthers our understanding of how to properly care for our fish.

Dee


----------



## Sharkfood

You're going to find similar characteristics with a canister from any major brand. I always assume realistic flow rates to be somewhere around half of manufacturing claims.

It's no secret that eheims generally have lower flow rates than similar sized canisters from other manufacturers. Some claim this leads to better biological filtration although I'm not sure I buy into the logic. IMO reduced water flow will probably lead to less filter "blow by", but with the lower flow rates, its often a good idea supplement with powerheads or more filters. 

I've used an eheim canister in the past and found it to be just as capable of a filter as any other. 

I'm running all Fluvals these days, but I still use eheim substrat as my primary biomedia. In my mind it's the best media out there, though I definately have not tried every type available. The small round size and porous nature lets you pack alot into a small area and gives enourmous surface area even when the pores get plugged. Now I'm starting to get off topic again.


----------



## jerry1

Per Eheim Tech Service:

2215 with full media, spray bar and tank at 4' height = 135-140 gph
2217 with full media, spray bar and tank at 4' height = 210-215 gph

They actually have a chart with different numbers relating to the height of the top of your tank. I'm not saying they are right, I'm just stating the specs that they will give you when you ask. Ernesto is going to try to get some more detailed info for me from Germany on Monday. 

I never expected to get full rating, but I would expect to get more than half and my 2215 is well below that. After 1 month, the media barely looked like it had been used at all and when testing flow, when the spray bar was standing on it's end and in the bucket, the top hole was barely spitting flow out. I think that is horrible.


----------



## Sharkfood

That's the main reason I use the Fluvals, is for the increased flow. Supposedly XP canisters move water well also, but to date I've never tried one. I've been trying to avoid using powerheads just to have less equipment in the tank, so I like the greater water flow. I've been toying around with the idea of getting an xp or an Eheim to replace my craptastic noise maker (aka magnum 250) running in parallel to my Fluval 405. I'd like to get at least 200gph out of whatever I buy though so with an Eheim, it looks like I'd need a 2217 or else go on to one of the hyper expensive canisters they make. 

I wish I had the time and money to snag a couple Eheims to test, just to see if my flow measurements would be the same, or if maybe the canisters you have are weaker than normal (bad production run or something).


----------



## mott

Strange, my 2217 is a monster, only time it slows is if my prefilter songe on the intake is dirty.
I clean my proII maybe once a year with hardly any flow loss.
Looking forward to hear what Ernesto has to say.


----------



## jerry1

Is there a ProII 2217? Maybe I should clarify that mine is a classic. I'm not familiar with the other lines.


----------



## mott

jerry1 said:


> Is there a ProII 2217? Maybe I should clarify that mine is a classic. I'm not familiar with the other lines.


No The ProII is a different line than the Classic's BUT I do have a 2217 that seems plenty strong, never actually tested GPH but it seems fine...


----------



## Sharkfood

The pros are Eheim's cadillac line. I expect they're likely some of the best, if not the best all around filters on the market, but they cost alot more than the more common canister filters. Classics and ecco are the Eheims you usually see in chain stores. Ecco is their low end, and classics are their mid range, simple but reliable, models.

Unless they have a built in bypass, flow reduction has more to do with what media you use and how densely you pack it than which model you are running. A plugged filter always flows less water, no matter how many fancy words are used to describe the impeller or magnetic drive system. Classics have a single chamber, straight through design which won't allow any water to use use a less resistant channel when they plug up, but the chamber is also large with much surface area, which means it probably takes a long time to gunk up vs canisters with convoluted flow routing.


----------



## lfrog

Hi jerry1, 

I recently bought a 2215 and am disappoint about the flow rate. Mine is around 30gph. I noticed you got a replacement from Eheim. May I ask how did you get it? My 2215 is horrible and I am thinking about to get a replacement. Thank you for your help.


----------



## snafuspyramid

I was under the impression that the lower flow rate means you can run more filtration media without blowing your fish out of the water.

I assume that's the logic behind the relatively low flow rate.

I run both a 2215 and a 2217 on my 90 gallon, and can't imagine wanting the flow rate any higher.


----------



## sorinj

Has there been any update regarding flow measurements and solutions?
I am seeing the same issues with Eheim 2213. With no media and very short hoses I measure about 90 gph flow (out of an advertised 116gph). Hooked up to the tank the flow is so weak that algae develop inside of the hoses. Pathetic.


----------



## lescarpentier

jerry1 said:


> Per Eheim Tech Service:
> 
> 2215 with full media, spray bar and tank at 4' height = 135-140 gph
> 2217 with full media, spray bar and tank at 4' height = 210-215 gph
> .


This is more in line with the results that I got.Somebody is doing their math wrong because I spent countless hours testing the flow rates.In short,I'm absolutely positive that the op's figures are wrong.The 2217 figures shown are less than the 2213,or even the 2211.


----------



## AdamP.

I think eheims flow rate is low on purpose on the classic series of canisters. the design combined with lower flow rates increases exposure time to the biomedia. 

Or not i dont know.


----------



## ktownhero

A canister filter isn't meant to be used as a significant source of flow in your tank. For that, you want to use power heads.

Ehiem filters have been around forever, and they've always been unanimously considered one of the best filters you can buy. There's a method to their madness; it's been tried and true and proven year after year after year. I don't know why folks feel the need to do these tests and fire up these discussions. It's irrelevant information.


----------



## Buc_Nasty

Yesterday I tested my *2* BRAND NEW 2217's on my 125g tank, stock media, stock hoses, no spray bar, 24 inches under bottom of 20" tall tank. Intake suction cupped to inside of tank resting on edge, output doing the same except spraying into 5 gallon home depot bucket at tank edge level. Both hoses completely straight vertically from the canister. 

I posted a much more detailed description here: http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/equipment/526-eheim-2215-2217-facts-diy-performance-mods.html

Long story short, in reality set up on a tank the 2217 gets around *150gph* max. It took almost exactly 2 minutes to fill the 5 gallon bucket every time even when I tweaked certain parts of the setup

Lescarpentier respond here or in the other forum, but theres no way the 2217 gets 230 gph and I can find no other possible errors I'm making in my testing. I know you say you have tested so many times that you're certain, but I have also tested so many times and I'm certain, so something is wrong unless the laws of physics must not be the same where you're from.


----------



## xmas_one

Flow is not proportional to filtration efficiency. This has been debated into the ground on many threads here.


----------



## Mimsy

I'm very dissapointed in my Eheim 2217's innability to keep my 75g Piranha tank clean. I've had this cannister for a couple of months now and I had my doubts about it's performance from the begining when I saw how small the return hose is. I know flow rated isn't everything and the Eheims hold alot of media, but all the media volume in the world wont do you any good if it fails to suck in any debris .
After 3 months my water started getting dirtier between water changes so I cracked the 2217 open to clean it and it wasn't really very dirty. It's just not strong enough to keep my tank clean.
I ended up putting the 2217 on my 30g tank replacing another woefully overpriced and underpowered filter in the Aquaclear50. On the 75g tank I replaced the 2217 with an old Magnum 350 that I bought at a garage sale for $10 and the difference is like night and day. Surprisingly the old Magnum 350 is just a better stronger filter than the Eheim 2217
I can't believe how highly recommended this overpriced pos Eheim is on these forums. If I could do it over again I would buy a SunSun/ Aquatop cannister for $50 - $100 and got better performance and I would of saved $. 
Eheim is junk I would avoid this brand if you're in the market for a canister filter. There are much better and cheaper options from Rena, Marineland, SunSun/Aquatop, ect.


----------



## GeToChKn

I do have to say eheims don't have the power. I have a 55gal tank with a 7" turtle in it and she creates a huge bioload. I have a eheim pro 3 2075, highest model they make and it just can't move the water. I ended up modded the end to tape it down and turn it into a small jet to get the water moving and it helped a bit but it wasn't until I added a fluval 305 to the tank and that thing can blow 3x what the eheim can. I love the design on the eheims and their canisters are massive and have a nice internal flow, they just don't pump out the pressure needed. You really need another filter or powerhead to move the clean water around the tank.


----------



## jerry1

LOL. Old thread I started here! My replacement was exactly the same as my original. Simple fact is that real flow is MUCH lower than specified flow. I just accepted what I have because I was done bleeding money. It is all too obvious even today. When I clean that filter (and the prefilter) it is not nearly as dirty as it should be. My Ac110 on the other side is a genuine filter monster... But comparatively noisy. 

I always get a kick out of die hard fans of a company and their willingness to offer explanations or excuses for a company. I kept my filter and it hasn't flooded my house so I'm happy enough. And to the guy that knows my calculations are wrong... Please don't tell my old professors. They might revoke my engineering degree! LOL. It's not exactly rocket science. ! 
Mm 

And to the guy that asked long ago, I just called eheim service. I described the problem, my test methods and my calculations and Ernesto set up a replacement. No difference though.


----------



## speedoflife

Buc_Nasty's results (no offense) are incorrect.
Read:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/63687-eheim-2215-2217-facts-diy-performance.html

It happened on multiple boards. Long story short, he measured to the brim of a 5 gallon bucket (which is over 5 gallons). The Eheims put out what the manufacturer stated (over 200 gph with full media and tank height).
I don't mean to doubt your engineering degree, but it seems to be no mystery that multiple other people have gotten over 200 gph full of media with 4 or more feet raised up output. Everyone is so fast to diss Eheim filters because they have a "cult" following. Well that's because their awesome filters and 90% of people that have them love them! Numbers don't lie.




Buc_Nasty said:


> Well I found the discrepency...
> 
> *Home depot "5 gallon" buckets filled to the brim hold almost 5.75 gallons of water!!!!*
> 
> Sorry to doubt your tests Lescarpentier. I hope you understand though, I sat there for an hour testing all this stuff myself and coming nowhere near what you got, trying to think of every possibility. I paid so much attention to detail with the physics of the filter/tubing, two brand new 2217's, many tests for different factors, tested on the actual tank, but all the while my measuring device was 3/4 of a gallon bigger than I thought it was. Stupid mistake I guess I should have checked that.
> 
> I just tested the same 2217 I used before, although now having run on a heavily stocked 125g for the past month or so, not cleaned out, and with an extra layer of filter floss and an extra 30ppi piece of foam, minus some of the stock ehfi substrat. No spray bar I got *202gph*. I don't think my measuring cups are exactly accurate either, so I would not be surprised at all if the 2217 got 229gph actual flow with no spray bar. I'm very glad because it was really bothering me that the 2 filters I bought weren't what I was expecting, but they absolutely are.
> 
> I have to say this is an unbelievable filter. 200-229 actual of 264 advertised gph and only 20 watts of power. Unbelievable bio, comes packed with the best media, and I got mine for $121 each shipped. Best investment I've made involving aquariums.
> 
> For everyone thinking of testing flow rate....home depot orange 5 gallon buckets actually hold around 5.75 gallons!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mimsy

You can calculate all you want, it doesn't take a math genious to realise these Eheims just don't flow like they should. As much as they charge and as poor as they perform people still love these things. The Marineland Magnum 350 kicks the 2217's ass all day long and lasts forever, but they don't get any love. 
As with most things from Germany the Eheims are overrated. I'll say it again, if I was to buy a new cannister it would most likely be an Aquatop/SunSun or Magnum 350 everything else is overpriced.


----------



## 150EH

I think a 2262 would be about right for a 125, the 2217 just is not enough for a tank this size unless it's fish only, this is the only way to keep power heads out of the tank. All Eheim's figure are without media and they were good filters before being made in China and I guess will have to see how that goes but many have been disappointed with quality lately. Once you get to a big tank you need big filters like Ocean Clear, etc IMO with water changes being back flowed thru the filter system in order to get good performance and distance between media changes. Eheim make great reliable filters that can take years of abuse, I have 2 that are 8 years old and just got their first impeller replacements, so that speaks for itself but if you've never owned one you can't really comment.


----------



## audioaficionado

I'm pretty happy with my Magnum 350 on my 45gal tank. Good flow all around tank. Not dead silent, but quiet enough for me. When I get a larger tank, I'll be looking at the Sunsun models. I wouldn't go so far as to say Eheims are junk, but they sure are pricey. The 2262 looks good, but how many Sunsun's could I get for the same bux?


----------



## HolyAngel

If I can get thesame or better flow from a sunsun, why would I buy anything else? It's like 1/4 of the cost.. Simple as that ^^


----------



## jerry1

Don't know about any other calculations. Just know mine are correct and all 3 eheim units are drastically lower flow than advetised. Being an engineer, I designed my tank and even accounted for 80% of the flow spec. Fairly standard for sizing closed loop pump systems. In the end, I bought a powerhead. I ain't bashing any brand. Other than poor flow, I like it. I have no other canister for comparison. 

I will say that my prefilters and main media tell the same story. I made filters for both intakes. They are both sponges that are about 3"x3"x5". In 2wks, my ac110 prefilter is almost clogged and the amount of dirt I get out of it is amazing. In 3wks, my 2217 prefilter has about 1/3 the amount of dirt in it and that is being generous.


----------



## blesser13

I have the Eheim 2217 claissc and my flow is really good for my 55 gallons


----------



## DKRST

I have an Eheim 2215 on my 55 planted tank. The flow rate is low (Don't forget to clean the inside of your hoses as well as the media). However, my ammonia, nitrite, & nitrate is all zero and I overfeed heavily. The 2215 works for me, especially since in a planted tank you typically want lower flow rates. Would I prefer more flow? Absolutely. Do I love the fact I cannot _hear _the 2215 running even when it's sitting next to my bed? Absolutely! Quietest pump I have ever had, not the fastest mover of water.

Use the filter that makes you happy and works for your tank, be it Eheim, an UG, a HOB, or anything else :red_mouth

--Found a kink in my Eheim outflow line. Better flow now, but still lower than some other filters I have used. Kink was hidden behind the stand, been that way a month or more, duhh...


----------



## kineticcomfort

I have eheim 2075, rena xp4, and the 265 gph fluval, two of them to be specific,,

in all, I get air buildup, generally poor flow, from now on I am not going anything smaller than 700gph.. rated.. my reactor needs alot of flow to work well, aquariumplants.com ext5000

it seems like every week I am tryin a new filter, replumbing, cleaning, nothing keeps good flow, I am sick of it.... going to do something drastic soon... 

in the middle of a long week of work, just worked over 24 hours solid to finish a job for a salon in state college came home and my reactor is full of gas.. the powerhead within the reactor quit... my flow on my rena xp4 which is less than 2 months old is horrible.. bout to just shut down my 75 and sell all the plants.., wait till I can do super proper co2 setup.. and build my own filtration and flow system to have it work the way I believe it should..

the little ceramic disk making my tank look like a soda fizzin is about to be the best option...


----------



## TankZen

Interesting....good to know reactor doesn't slow flow.


----------



## Hank the tank

Mimsy said:


> You can calculate all you want, it doesn't take a math genious to realise these Eheims just don't flow like they should. As much as they charge and as poor as they perform people still love these things. The Marineland Magnum 350 kicks the 2217's ass all day long and lasts forever, but they don't get any love.
> As with most things from Germany the Eheims are overrated. I'll say it again, if I was to buy a new cannister it would most likely be an Aquatop/SunSun or Magnum 350 everything else is overpriced.


I have a Magnum 350 and I like it. I measured 180 gph. But how is that kicking the 2217's ass?


----------



## aquatic serenity

I bought my 2217 for exactly the reason this thread is complaining about...SLOW FLOW..
I use siporax media for biological and slow flow means some denitrification will take place...I have good results using this media and an eheim...

SO....if u guys want- flow- do a closed loop with water blaster pump and an ocean clear mechanical/chemical combo cartridge...
Eheims are Slow,steady,reliable performers...that I've used for over 30 yrs with great results


----------



## Rich Conley

deeda said:


> Manufacturers rate the flow of the filter without media and with zero head. This is the number that is usually written on the box or in the specs. No one usually operates there canister filter this way, as it wouldn't make sense.


 The no media is true, but pretty much every canister filter in a standard configuration is running at zero head. (or an inch or two max), so thats not really a problem.


----------



## Leaky Filter

This is an interesting thread and I have a few observations.

-Personally, I wouldn't get too wrapped up on the number of gallons pumped out of the filter. I'd far rather rely on a water test to tell me how my filter is working. The actual amount of water going in and out of the filter is irrelavant if it's keeping the tank free of pollutants.

-These filters are designed to run 24/7, with no breaks, for years. To me, that's the bigger issue. I want the darn thing to take water in and spit water out. If upping the flow by 50% decreases the life of the filter by even 25%, I'd go with the lower flow and longer life.

- Water moving slowly over a media provides the best filtration. This is pretty well known in the clean water world.

- Canister filters are great for some tanks and not so great in others. Community aquariums and planted tanks are two great examples. There are better choices for marine aquariums, very large systems, and tanks that require large amounts of mechanical filtration, like cichlid tanks. 

Canister filters most likely represent a very small section of the aquarium filter world, and for several very good reasons. If what you're working with does the job for you, don't get too wrapped up in the specs.


----------



## bpb

I recently tested my eheim 2217. I bought it used and was running a leak test to make sure I wasnt ripped off. Granted, it was only 30 bucks media included...score! The knot problem is that I is missing one of the spring clips for locking the lid into the canister, but it seems sturdy enough. I filled 2 gallons in 45 seconds, which equates to exactly 160 gallons per hour. I was disappointed that it didnt meet its advertised flow rate, but oh well. My eheim proII appears to have a significantly stronger flow coming from its spray bar, but I haven't tested it.


----------



## alexslarve

The numbers don't mean much if you think about it. I've been in the hobby for over 20 years, and I've got a pretty good handle on what the boxes say vs. what that means they can handle. If all canister filters are in fact way off what their advertised flow rates are (I'd assume eheim is not the only culprit here btw), it wouldn't matter because they suite the needs they're charged with. The concept of a gallon is somewhat arbitrary anyways, why is the volume of a gallon defined as a gallon? What they should really advertise, is that "this one" is good for "x-sized tank" which I'm pretty sure they all do. As a general rule, I don't use a filter for anything bigger than half the size of what the max rating of the filter is.

example, if a filter is rated for 160 gallons, I don't put it on a tank any bigger than 80 gallons. My personal rule of thumb. The flow numbers are all BS, and can be GREATLY affected by the cleanliness of the tunes attached to the pumps themselves. How often do you clean the tubes connected to your canister? Probably not very often.

Please note my bias and most recent experience:
I run a classic eheim 2217 on a 70 gallon planted tank with an in-line heater, and an in-line CO2 reactor, along with all the standard bio-media, and an additional "polishing" pad inside the canister itself. I've been running this particular eheim setup for over 2 years, and sometimes I wait 4-6 months before I cleanup the filter. The thing keeps pumping the water, and the fish and plants are always happy, and that's what matters. I have a great track record with eheim, and wouldn't buy another brand every again when it comes to canisters.

So yes, the numbers are probably disappointing. Does the damn thing filter your tank without failure for years? Probably better than anything else you can buy.


----------



## 32Bit_Fish

I had a Eheim Pro 2028 on my 125G tank. The flow of that filter is very good. The flow blowed my discus around in the tank when I turned it all the way up.


----------



## alaskajeff

I have used Eheim classics for years without any problems at all. When did people decide that a filter is supposed to create all this "flow" ? I have 2 2215's on my 75 gallon tank....I don't need anymore "flow" than I have already. I just recently added the 2nd 2215 and my fish had to readjust to swimming in that "flow". Plus I had to position the outlets so my plants are not receiving to much direct "flow". 

An Eheim Canister is mainly a biological filter and for that to happen correctly it is my understanding that you need a certain amount of contact time. It seems to me that to much "flow" would hinder that.

As was stated before if you want more "flow" get a power head ! And quit over thinking what a filter should or should not be doing. 

Just my two cents...after 40+ years in this hobby.


----------



## BRC

I suppose after reading a two year old thread is that there is no truth to the manufacture claims...I think most would be quite angry that their Chevy get less than half of the advertised miles per gallon...The argument seems legit to me. Even newbies dont liker being lied to....


----------



## GoodOldDays

Has anyone tested the "other" canisters, especially the revered Aquatop/SunSun? I'll be interested how much people love those after 5 years.


----------



## Jack Gilvey

alaskajeff said:


> I have used Eheim classics for years without any problems at all. When did people decide that a filter is supposed to create all this "flow" ? I have 2 2215's on my 75 gallon tank....I don't need anymore "flow" than I have already. I just recently added the 2nd 2215 and my fish had to readjust to swimming in that "flow". Plus I had to position the outlets so my plants are not receiving to much direct "flow".
> 
> An Eheim Canister is mainly a biological filter and for that to happen correctly it is my understanding that you need a certain amount of contact time. It seems to me that to much "flow" would hinder that.
> 
> As was stated before if you want more "flow" get a power head ! And quit over thinking what a filter should or should not be doing.


 These are my thoughts as well. Most of the Eheim sizing recommendations I find on here seem to be based on the amount of water movement folks want to see in their tanks. Not on filtration, _per se_. Much cheaper to get a Hydor Koralia or something.


----------



## PlantedRich

Those with an ax to grind , will likely grind it to the nubbins. Who cares. If you don't like a product, only a fool would buy it. Sounds like several are in that realm! Meanwhile, most who buy the Eheim like it.


----------



## The Plantman

I ran a Magnum 350, and really like the flow and it cleaned very nicely. However after 6-8 months it started spitting out tiny bubbles, couldn't figure it out for the life of me. Replaced it with a 2217. Flow was lower but the build quality was just awesome and it cleaned very, very nicely. It was on a 29 gallon and did a fantastic job. I ran it on that tank for 4 years. Then I upgraded to a 46 Bowfront and just assumed it wouldn't be able to keep up, so I bought another one. Running them in series (one flowing into the other). My 46 gallon is spotless! The flow coming out of 2 connected in series is excellent! With one filter filtering the water that comes out of the other. I've been running one of them none stop for over 12 years and the other 8 years! Have not replaced anything and they are just as quiet as the day I bought them. After I trim and pull out of few plants and the tank is all filled with floating debris it becomes as clear as glass in less then an hour, easy!

I am a diehard Eheim fan! I know there flow is not what they advertise, I would say 1/3 to 1/4 what is advertised on the box. So knowing this, am I upset, HELL NO! These two filters are doing a fantastic job!

clean yes? lt me know if you see a single SPECK of debris in my tank.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQTHYj_gvMs


----------



## manlyfan76

Im never impressed by how fast a filter pushed water past the media but the quality of the filtration, but thats another argument.
can the OP time how long it takes to push the same amount of water through the filter when the return spray bar is at ground level and thus just siphoning and compare to when filtering? Then pump the water out and compare the difference in flow? that would make for an interesting comparison.


----------



## Italionstallion888

I dont use my eheim's to create flow. It's houses my bacteria, I run all of my at half power. I use my hob and power heads for flow. I wish eheim would make a nano size filter. Half the size of the 2211 or something.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown

I'm a hydraulic engineer, and pumps In most industries are almost always spec'd by flow AND head. Of course people see different flows, tubing is a headloss, inlet and outlet treatments are headlosses, the media itself is completely non-uniform and is a massive headloss.


----------



## LFM

It's unrealistic to count on any filter to suck up solid waste from your substrate floor. You'd have to have a filter with a pump on it with the power of a fire hose to keep that solid waste floating around in your your water for said filter to pick up that waste because spray bars aren't physically capable of doing that. If one wants good flow rate/circulation to help your filter(s) suck up solid waste then use circulation/propellor pumps because they are designed to do that.

I'm sure there are other great cannister filters out there but I went with Eheim from the get go and I think they are great and they don't leak. You gotta take reviews you read on the internet with a grain of salt but I read some models such as JBJ leak and the last thing anyone wants is 65 gal of water on your floor.

Filters are meant for filtering, circulation pumps are meant for circulating. So if your filter is keeping your water parameters (specifically your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate) in check then it is doing its job and who cares what the flow rate is.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown

Also of note: i just tested my 2215 with media: 112.5 gpm, without media 160 gpm, which is pretty much spot on spec.


----------

